# Frogs & Toads > Tomato Frogs, Painted Frogs & Microhylids >  Dyscophus guineti calling

## Kurt

My tomato frogs, _Dyscophus guineti_ are starting to call. Is this my next breeding project? Maybe.

----------


## John Clare

Got any photos?  I'd love to see recent photos.  Also I suppose you could record the call?

----------


## Kurt

Negative on all requests. Don't have a digital camera or a way to record sound. Sorry.

----------

